# lemoga.de: LeMoGa Handel- und Vertriebs GmbH – Geschäftsführer Rxxx Bxxx



## RonaldSl (3 August 2016)

Ich habe online am 21.05.2016 auf lemoga.de eine Terrassenliege bestellt und mit meiner Kreditkarte bezahlt. Der Auftragseingang wurde mir von LeMoGa per Email am 21.05.2016 bestätigt. Am 23.05.2016 wurde meine Kreditkarte belastet.

Da der Artikel auf der Webseite mit einer Lieferzeit von 1-10 Tagen beworben wurde (und wird (Stand 03.08.2016)), sendete ich am 03.06.2016 erstmalig eine mahnende Email, um mich bzgl. der Status der Bestellung zu erkundigen. Darauf reagierte LeMoGa nicht.

Am 09.06.2016 11:15 Uhr nahm ich telefonisch Kontakt auf. Herr Rxxx Bxxx (der Geschäftsführer von LeMoGa) nahm das Gespräch persönlich entgegen. Nach kurzer Erläuterung durch mich (mein Vorgang war ihm aufgrund der Email vom 03.06. bereits bekannt) versprach er einen Rückruf nach wenigen Minuten. Diesem kam er auch nach, und erklärte mir, dass er „das Lager“ aktuell nicht erreichen könnte, sich die „Kollegen“ aber bei mir melden würden. Einen Rückruf des „Lagers“ habe ich nie erhalten. Durch die bei mir entstandene Hoffnung, dass es sich wohl nur um ein Versehen handelt, gewann LeMoGa leider erneut Zeit.

Auf weitere Nachrichten auf der Mailbox reagieren LeMoGa / Rene Böstro in der Folge nicht mehr.

Nach Recherche im Internet entschloss ich mich am 27.06. dazu, Anzeige bei der Polizei wegen Betrugs im Internet zu erstatten.

Weitere Telefonate mit Herrn Rxxx Bxxx durch meine Assistentin am 28.06.2016 führten erneut nur zu Rückrufen – keine Klärung oder Lieferung. Nach ein paar vertröstenden Rückrufen stellt Herr Bxxx erneut seine Kommunikation ein. Ich habe am 29.06.2016 Anzeige wegen Betrugs erstattet (Aktenzeichen ST/0211952/2016 bei der Polizei des Landes Brandenburg).

Eine nette ältere Dame hat mich auf überraschende Ähnlichkeiten zwischen der von Torsten Magnus betriebenen Betrugsseite macant.de (früher auch Leuchtenmarkt24.de/Leuchtenwelt24.de) und „lemoga.de“ hingewiesen. Sie hat selbst den Quelltext verglichen und Querverweise gefunden. Screenshots anbei.









Gleiche Favicons und gleichartige merkwürdige Verzeichnispfade des Impressums lassen einen gemeinsamen Urheber vermuten!

PS: An der Anschrift gemäß Impressum (und Amtsgericht/Handelsregister) ist LeMoGa natürlich nicht anzutreffen. Wer meiner Warnung zur LeMoGa und dem weiteren Fortgang folgen will, findet Details auf meiner Webseite.

[Modedit: Klarnamen gekürzt / NUB beachten]


----------



## TMH (4 August 2016)

Würde hier gerne die von mir als Word-Dokument und als pdf.-Datei gespeicherte Impressum-Seite vom lemoga.de vom 06.01.2016 mit Links zu *macant.de* und *leuchtenwelt24.com* einfügen, weiß aber nicht wie....

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Hippo (4 August 2016)

Als Gast geht das nicht


----------



## jupp11 (5 August 2016)

TMH schrieb:


> Links zu *macant.de* und *leuchtenwelt24.com*





			
				macant.de schrieb:
			
		

> *Service Temporarily Unavailable*





			
				leuchtenwelt24.com schrieb:
			
		

> Der Server unter www.leuchtenwelt24.com konnte nicht gefunden werden.


Sind wohl bereits out of business...


----------



## BenTigger (5 August 2016)

Hippo schrieb:


> Als Gast geht das nicht


Was will Hippo uns damit sagen?

Melde dich als User mit einer echten Mailadresse an, (echt wegen evtl. Kontaktaufnahme der Admins bei Rückfragen) und dann geht es.
Kosten?? nur deine Zeit


----------



## TMH (5 August 2016)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Sind wohl bereits out of business...



Stimmt. Aber dafür tauchten diese Links noch im Januar im Quelltext des Impressums und einger weiterer Seiten von lemoga.de auf . Und einen Screenshot dieses Quelltextes wollte ich euch posten, was ja aber nicht geht.


----------



## TMH (5 August 2016)

Zur Klarstellung: es geht dabei um die Frage, was lemoga.de, Cottbus, mit seinem Geschäftsführer R.B. mit macant.de, Cottbus und leuchtenwelt24.com, Cottbus zu tun hat.....

Zu beiden Shops findet man im Internet massenweise negative Bewertungen. Inzwischen gibt es sie nicht mehr. Übrigens: auf leuchtenmarkt24.de folgte leuchtenwelt.24.com und auf diese macant.de. Und, ach ja, alle gehörten des ESM GmbH in Cottbus. Oder Herrn T.M. Wer weiß das schon so genau.


----------



## Reducal (6 August 2016)

Auf die virtuellen Shopsysteme muss man nicht rumreiten, sind - wie man sieht - eh wie Schall und Rauch! Wichtig wäre, wohin wurde das Geld überwiesen wurde. Nur der Weg des Geldes entlarvt den tatsächlichen Nutznießer und macht ihn greifbar.


----------



## Antiscammer (8 August 2016)

RonaldSl schrieb:


> Gleiche Favicons und gleichartige merkwürdige Verzeichnispfade des Impressums lassen einen gemeinsamen Urheber vermuten!



Nein, das muss nicht zwingend so sein. Es gibt software-basierte Shopsysteme aus dem Baukasten, womit man die Webseiten mit ein paar Mausklicks erstellen kann. Diese Shopsysteme verwenden standardisierte Verzeichnisstrukturen und auch Icons.


----------



## HiFlyer (9 August 2016)

*Achtung vor der Firma Lemoga !!!
*
LeMoGa Handel- und Vertriebs GmbH
Zur Schäferei 13
D-03058 Neuhausen/Spree OT Groß Oßnig


Am 09. Juni habe ich dort einen Tisch für ca. 630 Euro bestellt. Zuerst wurde ich mit ständigen Lieferschwierigkeiten vertröstet, bis ich mich mit dieser Firma am 07. Juli auf eine Rücküberweisung des Geldes geeinigt hatte. Da daraufhin nie etwas schriftliches erhalten habe, schickte ich einen Widerruf per Einschreiben mit Frist. Bis heute habe ich kein Geld erhalten, am Telefon nur fadenscheinige Behauptungen um alles in die länge zu ziehen.

Mit den Anwalt in Kontakt, ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren ist eingeleitet und eine Anzeige bei der Polizei Brandenburg (AZ 0258334/2016) wegen Internetbetrugs erstellt.


Ich kann keinem empfehlen, bei dieser Firma etwas zu bestellen!!!

Natürlich halte ich hier jeden auf dem Laufenden, wie es mit der Sache weitergeht!


Modedit: Beiträge getackert. Bitte nicht immer neue Threads zum gleichen Thema aufmachen sondern mal die Suche bemühen


----------



## TMH (9 August 2016)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Nein, das muss nicht zwingend so sein. Es gibt software-basierte Shopsysteme aus dem Baukasten, womit man die Webseiten mit ein paar Mausklicks erstellen kann. Diese Shopsysteme verwenden standardisierte Verzeichnisstrukturen und auch Icons.



....und übernimmt dabei dann auch gleich die Angebotspalette, die Preise, das gesamte Erscheinungsbild der Website, die Stadt, etc. p.p.
Und wenn man den Kontakt-Button-anklickte, ging das Emailprogramm auf und es stand in der Adressleiste

[email protected]

Alles Zufälle, klar doch und total glaubwürdig .


----------



## TMH (9 August 2016)

Reducal schrieb:


> Auf die virtuellen Shopsysteme muss man nicht rumreiten, sind - wie man sieht - eh wie Schall und Rauch! Wichtig wäre, wohin wurde das Geld überwiesen wurde. Nur der Weg des Geldes entlarvt den tatsächlichen Nutznießer und macht ihn greifbar.



Genau! . Das war auch schon meine Idee. Ich wüsste auch zu gerne wohin die Waren geliefert werden. Ob z.B. in die Feldstr. oder die Gaglower Str. in Cottbus... Oder in das Küchenstudio Zur Schäferei 13 in 03058 Neuhausen/Spree OT Groß Oßnig . Mehr gibts unter der Adresse nämlich nicht. Wo wohl die Ladenfront ist, die auf der Startseite von lemoga.de abgebildet ist?


----------



## TMH (9 August 2016)

Hallo HiFlyer,

falls du mit Kreditkarte bezahlt kannst, kannst du versuchen, dein Geld zurückzuholen. Lese dazu mal den Erfahrungsbericht zu lemoga hier und auf der Website von Ronald.

Poste deinen Beitrag doch bitte auch hier:

http://www.auktionshilfe.info/thread/14291-lemoga-de-warnung-vor-lemoga-handel-und-vertriebs-gmbh-–-geschäftsführer-rene-bö/

http://www.webwatcher.eu/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2607

Du musst dort keine neuen Threads lemoga.de aufmachen, es gibt sie bereits.

Beim [Link entfernt] gibt es das Thema noch nicht, wird aber jetzt langsam mal Zeit. Denn Frau xxx ist schon seit geraumer Zeit umfassend informiert. U.a. auch von mir inkl. relevanter Unterlagen:

[Link entfernt]

Ich hoffe, diese Hinweise auf andere Webseiten rund um das Thema Internetbetrug sind hier gestattet und ich bekomme nicht gleich einen auf die Mütze....

modedit: Link zu zweifelhafter Seite entfernt


----------



## Hippo (9 August 2016)

TMH schrieb:


> ... Ich hoffe, diese Hinweise auf andere Webseiten rund um das Thema Internetbetrug sind hier gestattet und ich bekomme nicht gleich einen auf die Mütze....



Nö, solange die Links auf seriöse Seiten gehen - immer gerne
Informationsverbreitung ist die einzige Chance gegen Internetabzocker


----------



## TMH (9 August 2016)

Ist ja lustig, was so auf trustpilot abgeht:
dort wechseln sich 1-Sterne-Bewertungen mit 5-Sterne-Bewertungen für lemoga.de ab.
Kaum gibt es eine negative Bewertung, wird diese gemeldet und kurz darauf (gerade eben 2 Minuten später) folgt eine 5-Sterne-Bewertung. Gibt es tagelang keine negativen Bewertungen, folgen auch keine postiven. Seltsam... zumal bei trustpilot steht:

_*Lädt keine Kunden ein*
Soweit wir wissen bittet dieses Unternehmen seine Kunden nicht um Bewertungen._

Die positiven Bewertungen (ausschließlich 5-Sterne) werden übrigens trotz Meldungen, das sie möglicherweise gefälscht sind, anscheinend kaum überprüft. Und die geprüften und wieder freigeschalteten Bewertungen werden vom Shopbetreiber gleich wieder gemeldet und somit umgehend abermals in Quarantäne gestellt.


----------



## HiFlyer (10 August 2016)

Ich habe per Überweisung / Vorkasse bezahlt. Mein Anwalt kümmert sich drum, aber die Gerichte sind eben auch nicht die schnellsten. :-/


----------



## TMH (10 August 2016)

Hallo HiFlyer,

Ihre Bewertung auf trustpilot zu lemoga.de wurde vom Shopbetreiber als "Vorgang nicht nachprüfbar" gemeldet und vom Compliance-Team unter Beobachtung gestellt. Er macht das mit allen negativen Bewertungen so, mit manchen sogar 2 Mal hintereinander. Bleiben Sie hartnäckig, lassen Sie die Sache nicht auf sich beruhen und schicken Sie trustpilot bitte die geforderten Unterlagen! Sie spielen dem Shopbetreiber sonst in die Hände.
Viel Erfolg mit Ihrer Klage!


----------



## Stolpi1969 (16 September 2016)

Ich bi leider auch auf diese Betrüger hereingefallen. Terrassenmöbel bestellt, Lieferbedingungen wurden telefonisch bestätigt, auf Emails kam nie eine Antwort, seit einem Monat hat man mein Geld und es kommt keinerlei Info mehr bezüglich Lieferung, Termin oder Verzögerungen. Ich bin nun von dem Vertrag zurückgetreten und werde Anzeige bei der Polizei wegen Betrug erstatten


----------



## Verbr (16 September 2016)

Hippo schrieb:


> Nö, solange die Links auf seriöse Seiten gehen -


Na ja, Verbraucherschutz.de ist da ja nicht ganz unproblematisch z.B. Mit dem Verkauf von Siegeln an Schlüsseldienste und Finanzoptimierern.


----------



## Hippo (16 September 2016)

Darfst uns hier schon zutrauen daß wir unsere Pappenheimer kennen ...
... und nur solche Links lassen die wir für vertrauenswürdig halten


----------



## Hippo (16 September 2016)

Darfst uns hier schon zutrauen daß wir unsere Pappenheimer kennen ...
... und nur solche Links lassen die wir für vertrauenswürdig halten


----------



## TMH (24 Oktober 2016)

Wo wir schon beim Thema sind:

Weiß jemand, ob Bewertungen auf idealo.de überprüft werden, oder ob sich da jeder seinen Online-Shop "schönschreiben" kann? 
Seit es im Netz immer mehr negative Erfahrungsberichte von Kunden über lemoga.de gibt, tauchen auf einmal zunehmend positive Bewertungen über diesen Shop bei idealo.de auf. Ich habe begründete Zweifel, dass sie "echt" sind.


----------



## Cookies (27 Oktober 2016)

Hi,
am 20.09.16 bestellten wir bei der Fa. lemoga per Vorkasse Ware, erhielten jedoch weder Auftragsbestätigung noch Rechnung. Wir stornierten am darauffolgenden Tag per email, bekamen eine unfreundliche email seitens des Verkäufers. Für uns war die Sache durch den schriftl. Widerspruch erledigt.
Am 13.10.16 erhielten wir eine Zahlungsaufforderung der Fa. Klarna, der wir widersprachen. Am 19.10.16 wurde uns die stornierte Ware direkt vom Hersteller zugestellt! Wir kontaktierten den Hersteller, der uns bzgl. der Retoure an den Verkäufer verwies. Diesen versuchten wir per email sowie per Fax zu kontaktieren um eine Abholung seinerseits zu erwirken. Bis heute keine Reaktion. Heute traf von Fa. Klarna die 2. Mahnung ein.... Wir bestellen nicht nur häufig im Intenet, sondern betreuen auch Onlineshops - ganz ehrlich: so was unseriöses und dilettantisches ist uns noch nicht untergekommen. Was wäre euer Tipp für die weitere Vorgehensweise?


----------



## BenTigger (27 Oktober 2016)

Hast du die E-Mail Antwort des unfreundlichen Verkäufers noch?
Ich gehe davon aus, dass du kein Geld überwiesen hattest, da ja noch eine Zahlungsaufforderung versendet wurde?
Wenn ja, dann ist das der Beweis des rechtzeitigen Widerrufs, der bei Onlinekäufen ja 14 Tage gilt.

In dem Falle würde ich denen nur mitteilen, dass Ordnungsgemäß widerrufen wurde, und ich die Ware zur Abholung zu Hause bis zum xx.xx.xxx bereithalte danach wird die Ware dann einem Entsorgungsunternehmen übergeben.
Denn hier handelt es sich um unbestellte Warensendungen, bei denen ich nicht verpflichtet bin, diese auf meine Kosten und Bemühungen zurück zu senden.
Zumal, durch nicht überweisen des Geldes bei Vorkasse, normalerweise auch keine Ware versendet wird.
Deren doppelter Fehler...

Wenn du das Geld aber überwiesen hattest, wird es etwas aufwändiger, da du das Geld dann ja sicher zurück haben möchtest


----------



## Zauberfee (27 Oktober 2016)

Du wirst zu 99% keine Reaktion von dem Verkäufer bekommen. Trustpilot, wo du deine Bewertung ebenfalls hinterlassen hast, schon: er wird deine Bewertung bereits dem Compliance-Team gemeldet haben (so macht er das immer) und du wirst in den nächsten 1 - 2 Tagen aufgefordert werden, alles ,was du geschrieben hast lückenlos zu beweisen. Tust du das nicht, weil du z.B. keine Lust dazu hast, wird deine Bewertung nach 8 Tagen entfernt werden. Lass das bitte nicht zu! Auf diese Art sind schon mindestens 10 negative Bewertungen rausgenommen worden. Schickst du Belege und andere Beweise, wird Trustpilot prüfen, was i.d.R. etliche Tage dauert. Solange wird deine Bewertung gesperrt sein und man sieht nur noch deinen Namen. Wird die Bewertung dann wieder freigeschaltet, wird der Shopbetreiber von lemoga.de sie wahrscheinlich gleich wieder melden. Dann beginnt das ganz Spiel von vorne. Diese Erfahrung hat z.B. Ronald Slabke gemacht. Da hatte sich der Shopbetreiber nur leider mit dem Falschen angelegt. Google mal den Namen . Derzeit hat lemoga.de vier negative Bewertungen gleichzeitig blocken lassen.

Was du tun kannst? Du kannst das Paket zurückschicken, doch möglicherweise wird der Shopbetreiber die Annahme verweigern. Wenn es überhaupt unter der dir bekannten Adresse mehr als einen Briefkasten gibt...Hast du eine Rechtsschutz? Dann lass dich dort telefonisch von einem Anwalt beraten. Der Shopbetreiber ist mit allen nur erdenklichen Wassern gewaschen und kennt sich bestens aus. Nicht einmal Strafanzeigen werden etwas bringen. 
Lies dir mal den Bericht von Ronald Slabke weiter oben *genau durch* und bemühe zusätzlich Google. Dann wirst du begreifen, mit dem du es hier zu tun hast.
Viel Glück trotzdem.



Cookies schrieb:


> Hi,
> am 20.09.16 bestellten wir bei der Fa. lemoga per Vorkasse Ware, erhielten jedoch weder Auftragsbestätigung noch Rechnung. Wir stornierten am darauffolgenden Tag per email, bekamen eine unfreundliche email seitens des Verkäufers. Für uns war die Sache durch den schriftl. Widerspruch erledigt.
> Am 13.10.16 erhielten wir eine Zahlungsaufforderung der Fa. Klarna, der wir widersprachen. Am 19.10.16 wurde uns die stornierte Ware direkt vom Hersteller zugestellt! Wir kontaktierten den Hersteller, der uns bzgl. der Retoure an den Verkäufer verwies. Diesen versuchten wir per email sowie per Fax zu kontaktieren um eine Abholung seinerseits zu erwirken. Bis heute keine Reaktion. Heute traf von Fa. Klarna die 2. Mahnung ein.... Wir bestellen nicht nur häufig im Intenet, sondern betreuen auch Onlineshops - ganz ehrlich: so was unseriöses und dilettantisches ist uns noch nicht untergekommen. Was wäre euer Tipp für die weitere Vorgehensweise?


----------



## Zauberfee (27 Oktober 2016)

@ Cookies:
Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass lemoga.de deine Bewertung auf Trustpilot mit dem Vermerk "_kann von uns so nicht überprüft werden_" dem Compliance-Team gemeldet hat. Ging dieses Mal ja noch schneller als von mir gedacht.. Wie oben schon geschrieben, wirst du aufgefordert werden, deine Behauptungen lückenlos zu beweisen. Andernfalls wird lemoga.de immer wieder erfolgreich gegen eine neuerliche Veröffentlichung angehen. Solche Bewertungen kann der Shopbetreiber nämlich gar nicht gebrauchen .

Übrigens: der Bericht von Ronald Slabke ist der erste auf Seite 1 unter "RonaldSl". Er hat dort auch einen Link zu seiner Website eingefügt, auf der er seine Erfahrungen und mögliche Zusammenhänge detaillierter geschildert hat. Dort nennt er - genauso wie bei trustpilot - seinen ganzen Namen. @ Moderatoren: der ist also kein Geheimnis .


----------



## TMH (27 Oktober 2016)

Hallo Moderatoren,

ich wollte am 4. August den als Word-Dokument und als pdf.-Datei gespeicherten Screenshot des Quelltextes der Impressum-Seite vom lemoga.de vom 06.01.2016 mit Links zu *macant.de* und *leuchtenwelt24.com *hochladen. Die Shopnamen sollten euch bestens bekannt sein. Dazu muss ich mich jedoch hier anmelden, wie ich erfuhr. Das möchte ich aber nicht.

Alternativ biete ich euch daher an euch diesen Screenshot per Mail zu schicken. Dann könntet ihr ihn ja einstellen.


----------



## Cookies1 (27 Oktober 2016)

Ich bin eigentlich mittlerweile ganz zuversichtlich, wenn auch etwas genervt von dem Mist. Die Ware wurde per Rechnung, hatte fälschlicherweise Vorkasse geschrieben, gekauft. Keine 24h nach Bestellung wurde diese storniert, worauf hin der Verkäufer sich per Email gemeldet hatte. Also ist ihm die Stornierung bekannt. Die Ware kam 1 Monat nach "bestätigter" Stornierung. Der Hersteller (aus Deutschland) sowie Klarna sind informiert, Brief per Einschreiben mit Fristsetzung ist unterwegs. Juristen befinden sich in unserer Reichweite. 
Schauen wir mal....


----------



## Hippo (27 Oktober 2016)

TMH schrieb:


> Alternativ biete ich euch daher an euch diesen Screenshot per Mail zu schicken. Dann könntet ihr ihn ja einstellen.



Kein Problem, es sollte aber eine Mailadresse sein auf der wir Dich für spätere Rückfragen erreichen können


----------



## Hippo (6 November 2016)

Auf Wunsch von TMH eingestellt


----------



## Cookies1 (22 November 2016)

Hi, 
neues von lemoga....
Eigentlich dachten wir, dass sich das mittlerweile erledigt hätte und der Händler die Ware einfach abschreibt statt sie zu retournieren. Das Einschreiben ist zwar nachweislich eingetroffen, eine Abholung erfolgte bisher nicht und Klarna schickt die 2. Mahnung. Scheint doch langwieriger zu werden als gedacht...


----------



## Reducal (23 November 2016)

...und warum schreibst du an den dubiosen Händler und nicht an die Klarna AB? Die haben doch deinen Fall von dem abgetreten bekommen.


----------



## Cookies1 (26 November 2016)

Wir hatten an Klarna ebenfalls geschrieben und die Sachlage geschildert. Daraufhin wurde der Mahnlauf für 2 Wochen gestoppt, um Zeit für eine Klärung mit lemoga zu schaffen. In dieser Zeit erreichte unser Einschreiben lemoga mit Fristsetzung. Nachdem die Frist vorbei war, dachten wir es hätte sich erledigt- und prompt traf 2 Tage später die 2. Mahnung von Klarna ein.


----------



## Cookies1 (9 Dezember 2016)

So, Klarna hat den Fall nach einer lückenlosen Beweislage an den "Händler" zurückgegeben. Jetzt schaun wir mal...


----------



## TMH (12 Dezember 2016)

Ich finde es höchst erstaunlich, wie viele Menschen einem Online-Händler ohne jedewede Rückversicherung im Voraus Geld überweisen. Dabei ist sicheres Einkaufen im Internet doch so einfach, z.B. mit PayPal, per Nachnahme, Kauf auf Rechnung oder die Absicherung über trusted shops. 
Dieser Händler lebt m.E. von der Leichtfertigkeit und Naivität vieler Menschen seit Jahren schon recht gut. 

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass dieser Online-Shop demnächst "off" sein wird und nach kurzer Zeit taucht dann im WWW ein anderer Shop mit fast identischem Website-Layout und Warenangebot auf . 

The same procedure as eyery year....


----------



## Hippo (12 Dezember 2016)

Nachnahme ist auch nicht sicher. Wenn da einer Blödsinn machen will ist das genauso unsicher wie die übliche Vorauskasse.
Denn auch eine Nachnahme muß ich im Voraus (beim Postboten) bezahlen bevor er sie mir aushändigt.
Und wenn dann statt des Handys nur ein entsprechendes Stück Holz drin ist bin ich genauso der gea....te ...
Denn der Postbote darf eine Nachnahme vor der Bezahlung nicht aushändigen. Offiziell dürfte er mir das Paket nicht mal in die Hand geben um den Absender zu lesen.


----------



## TMH (15 Dezember 2016)

Hippo schrieb:


> Nachnahme ist auch nicht sicher. Wenn da einer Blödsinn machen will ist das genauso unsicher wie die übliche Vorauskasse.



Na, dann halt überhaupt nicht im Internet bestellen. Muss ja auch nicht sein und macht nur den ortsansässigen Händlern das Leben schwer oder sie sogar kaputt. Früher gings auch ohne und die Menschen haben das erstaunlicherweise überlebt .


----------

